# Corralejo Fuerteventura



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the 710 has gone and booked the summer hols. So much for the credit crunch and carbon footprints 

Off to the canaries again although haven't been to Fuerto before.

Anyone been to Fuerto recently?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i think fuerte is my favorite of all the canaries .corralejo is nice i stayed just outside jandia great beech some of it nudist alot of spaniels ears around though.

get youreself a car and explore because there are some great beeches on the other side of the island that are pretty much deserted.its a great place i wish i was going now.i will dig out my photos when i locate em.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks Jason, we went to Playa Blanca on Lanzarote a few years back so know what to expect re climate etc. We did a couple of coach trips, Timanfaya etc. I don't like driving on my hols, 30K+ a year at work I figure two weeks off is deserved! But I may look into it.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

fair comment on the driving.i remember walking along the beech to jandia on christmas day 2 years ago bars every 500 yards or so took me all day and was rat assed by the time we got there cant remember getting home.


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

Haven't been to Corralejo for a couple of years.

.

.

Plus points, some good restaurants, good walking, some nice watch shops

with JLC, Hublot, Omega etc., beaches are fab.

.

Minus points, didn't think much of the bars, a few local neds about later at night,

"ladies of the night" are blatantly obvious, the town is a bit behind the times.

.

.

BTW, was just outside Jandia in September, if you like snow washed denim & mullets,

there are loadsa Germans like this there!!!

.

.

Prices are comparable to the UK now, whereas they used to be a bit cheaper.

.

.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

It's basically exactly like Mars, you really could use it as location for a sci-fi movie - red broken rocks for miles, just like pics from the NASA probes. The name literally means something like 'Island of wind', which is very accurate. If you're wanting to lie in the sun, think seriously about buying a wind break. Though there are some spectacular dunes near Corralejo.

Now listen carefully Bond (sorry... Tips), this is important: during WWII the southernmost tip of the Island was 'borrowed', for tactical reasons, by the opposition. It's been a German resort ever since. The result is that it's vastly, and I really mean VASTLY more civilised than the English parts, which are kind of like Blackpool. The southern parts are more like Cannes by comparison. The Island basically gets more civilised the further south you go. Caleta de Fustes is slightly more civilised than Correlajo, but where you really want to be is on a bus to Jandia. You will have to put up with a certain number of friendly naked German folk, but it's a huge improvement on the brits, it's like two different islands.

Once down south, cheap hotels seem to be easy enough to find, though I was there in the first weeks of January one year on an escape from the English winter, so you will want to check that. I seem to remember the Corronado Apartments looked promising, with a slightly Star Wars feel, but sadly they were booked, and not the cheapest anyway.

Do not under any circumstances, as I did, leave your holiday book at the bus stop, as the only English books available on the island are violent and sleazy detective novels, or the second and fourth volumes of unknown epic fantasy sagas.

Everything there exists in a mid to late 70s timewarp, which turns out to be a nice place to hang out for a while, eating a lovely garlic and butter fish dish with hot sauce and salty potatoes. Plus some strange thing they always drink afterwards, which I'd recommend.

For this mission you will want to wear something along the lines of the 'Wakmann - New Old Stock- World Time - WK002' found on RLT. You'll fit right in.

Don't worry if you're committed to Corralejo - but the bus journey to Jandia is easy and worth it, and try to at least stay the night. Have a good holiday!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

itsguy said:


> Everything there exists in a mid to late 70s timewarp


Big M read your totally excellent Holiday Watchdog review and given that on the odd occasion I still wear slightly flared jeans :bag:  reckons I will fit right in and has decided that is were we are going next month.

What about Costa Caleta ??? I think that was were she mentioned we were going but I wasn't paying to much attention :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> itsguy said:
> 
> 
> > Everything there exists in a mid to late 70s timewarp
> ...


We have a place in Fuerte for 10 years or so, and my SO works there still.

Franco was the Governor of Fuerte, and based his coup here, hence the German connection. The Odessa is supposed to have shipped Germans to Brazil via Fuerte in '46...

Costa Caleta is the rebranding of Caleta de Fuste, the Brit resort. Avoid August; too hot unless you want to do nuffink! 40 degrees plus! HOT!

Caleta is suffering worse some other resorts, as it's visitors are all Brits, whose currency has suffered more than the Euro, many of the businesses have closed, but it's still going...even though the abandoned building sites looking down from Chipmonk Mountain show the state of the local economy.

Get away from Caleta and the rest of the island is magic.. get a car to get anywhere; taxi drivers are all p*ssed and/or coked to the eyeballs, ; 4WD and you can go anywhere. Sign the "no off road" paperwork and hand it back at the airport... Much EU money has been spent on the raods, and the main ones are superb. Zero tolerance for alchohol when driving, and the new imported mainland Policia are very unpopular for their incorruptability. (No more 10 euro 'informal ' fines...)

Must see; the zoo - to the south, allow a day, wear walking boots! several hundred acres, German owned, so v. well organised. great restaraunts too, and cheap... free bus from Caleta, also Cotillo, the lagoons in the NW. The beaches to the South near Jandia. Pozo Negro. (We lived in Pozo for quite a while so I'm biased. There's absolutely nothing there. One village, no shops, but three bars/2 restaraunts. Spanish priorities)

Have Sunday lunch at Salinas del Calma, just South of Caleta. (Will take about 3 hours-travel 20 minutes;lunch 3 hours!) Shop at EuroSpar in the Centro Commercial near the Sheraton by the first (!) golf course... some nice watch shops in the CC and in Caleta, but few, if any, bargains...

If there's anything else please feel free to PM me. I'll be there for Christmas, as ever...

(She Who Must Be Obeyed does guiding, and we have a large 3 litre 4WD, so if you fancy it I can give you her number as a chauffeur/guide for days out...just don't comment on her driving or she'll take you up a volcano. At speed.)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

chris l said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > itsguy said:
> ...


Cheers for the info 

She was muttering about the 6th of January. I'm going in tomorrow to sort it out and hopefully I'll find out where it actually is that we are going  :lol:

I'm ok with whatever Big M chooses so long as there is a sun bed and a bar, if she's happy I'm happy


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Early January would be good; warm, not boiling hot, and all the kiddies have gone back to school, so it's quieter.

I was there after Christmas last year, 22 degrees and the sea was warmer than that.

You'll have a good time.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> itsguy said:
> 
> 
> > Everything there exists in a mid to late 70s timewarp
> ...


Glad to be of service! Chris I is right, it makes a good escape from the UK January weather. I had one week a bit cloudy but comfortable, 1 week sunbathing.

Found some snaps too - the martian landscape, the dunes up north, the 'star wars' style apartments, beaches in Jandia, the new age sewage works, and a very fine miniature golf course. Happy memories! Have fun.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorted, Costa Caleta it is 

I'm not sure about the tour of the New Age Sewage Works though, might give that a miss :lol:


----------

